# ***تصميم داخلي لمدخل وإستقبال لمبنى إداري او مكاتب***



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

سلام من الله عليكم
ارفق لكم اليوم مشاركة جديدة وهي لتصميم داخلي لآحد مساحات الاتسقبال والاستعلام لشركة تكنولوجيا ومعلوماتية فرنسية
وطبعا هذا المشروع راح يفيد اخواننا في مادة التصميم الداخلي والديكور​
اولا المسقط الافقي لمكتب الاستعلامات





بعض المناظير للمكتب













بعض المناظير لمكتب الاستعلامات ومساحة استقبال وايضا ممرات لشركة روسية لكن لا اعرف ماهية عملها   





















والبقية تأتي قريبا​


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

واليكم المزيد من مناظير مكاتب وقاعات الاستعلام والاستقبال ارجو ان تنال رضاكم​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 

ولقطات اخرى لمكتب استقبال اخر .......​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
والبقية تاتي​


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور واللة هى دة النصميمات والله مشكوووور


----------



## معماريون (26 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووور مشكوووور


----------



## jatli33 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

merrrrrrrrrrrrrcie bien trés belle vues


----------



## المهندسة جمانة (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الصور الرائعة


----------



## احمد سويلم (28 سبتمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (28 سبتمبر 2007)

التصميمات تبدو متميزة

very modern & futuristic

مزيد من التقدم

د.م. أحمد حسني رضوان


----------



## ذي يزن (29 سبتمبر 2007)

Thanks ...for that ...good done


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم على مروركم طبعا كل هذه المناظير لشركة تصميم روسية فقط للمعلومة


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (29 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا تصاميم مميزة 
مشكور جدا


----------



## bradoine (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا شكرا على الصور الرائعة


----------



## ايبلا (29 سبتمبر 2007)

روائع متميزة
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايبلا (29 سبتمبر 2007)

رواااااائع متميزة


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكم على المرور والتعليق الرائع شباب ومهندسين


----------



## lames (30 سبتمبر 2007)

HI :63:
thank you for those pictures 
I hope you have got more than that


----------



## الصبا (30 سبتمبر 2007)

بصراحه جميل جداااااااا وخصوصا الاضاءات المذهلة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الملكة فريدة (30 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا الصبا على مرورك الكريم

الملكة فريدة الرائع وجودك معنا في هذه المشاركة


----------



## شاهبندر التجار (30 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا شي مميز جدا شكرا لك....


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي شاهبندر التجار واتمنى مرورك الدائم معنا


----------



## med-dz (4 أكتوبر 2007)

رااااااااااااااااااااااائع ...

تصميم متميز .... جدا 

نتمنى أن نرى في مشاريعنا مثل هذه الإحترافية و الجودة ...:84:

لك الشكر أخي على الصور الجميلة ..

تحياتي ،


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (6 أكتوبر 2007)

med-dz/ شكرا لك وان شاء الله نصل كلنا الى هذا المستوى في الاحترافية

(بس تظن هذا) ههههههههههههه


----------



## ياسو المعمارية (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الأصيل2008 (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elgazaly (15 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا على هذه الصور الرائعة​*​


----------



## mohamed2009 (15 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## mh-d (12 مارس 2010)

tanks


----------



## raghad (12 مارس 2010)

والله اتنمى اشوف الصور بس الظاهر النت عندي ضعيف اليوم ولا استطيع رؤية الصور
ساحاول في وقت لاحق ان شاء الله
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## hermione (12 مارس 2010)

الصور مش ظاهرة عندى ياريت لو تحطها فى المرفقات


----------



## مطيع يحيى (13 مارس 2010)

انا مش شايف الصور ممكن تفيدوني


----------



## المحبة لرسول الله (31 مارس 2010)

الصور غير ظاهرة عندى


----------



## محمد بن شملان (31 مارس 2010)

اخي ارجوك اعاده الصور لاننا لم نشاهدها من فضلك


----------



## unarco (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جميل جدا"


----------



## نهال عبد الناصر (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## engyoyo (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الصور غير ظاهره ارجو اعاده تحميلها ثانيه لاني محتاجها ضروررررررررررررررري 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## salimarch (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## alfaris99 (11 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الكنج محمود (11 مارس 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aagceng (11 مارس 2011)

zazazazaz


----------



## aagceng (11 مارس 2011)

Uniform reinforcing schear wall
desing or check
uniform reinforcing


----------



## engyoyo (25 مارس 2011)

للاسف الصور غير ظاهره ارجو من حضرتك اعاده تحميلها من جديد للضروروه


----------



## حسني محمد علي (28 مارس 2011)

جميل بس ما طلعت الصور


----------



## arch_hamada (11 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## صافولا (13 مايو 2011)

مرحبا 
بس الصور غير موجودة (لم تظهر الصورة ) وشكرا


----------



## طارق 2 (26 يونيو 2011)

goooooood


----------



## ahmedpolla (27 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود شريف (5 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

